# KOLOPAKINGII VS kolopakingii var topperii



## shaw (Apr 18, 2009)

How different are P.kolopakingii and kolopakingii var topperii
can some one pls adv?


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2009)

I think the differences are pretty subtle, and if breeding has been indiscriminate over the millennium, then distinctions will be blurred more.

Topperi flowers are a bit bigger, and have less brown pigment then those of the nominal variety so they have a more black/white/green contrast than the nominal variety.

There may be a small difference in average flower count, but this species in general can have a wide range in the number of flowers based on size/age of plant, so this will probably be a very smeary indicator.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2009)

Photos? Where Ramon [Reno] when you need him? Oh yeah, under someone's table!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 19, 2009)

var topperi is also supposed to be a little more modest in plant size in addition to being more green as Risk said. Don't know from experience though. 

-Ernie


----------



## Wendy (Apr 19, 2009)

I have both. The kolopakingii is much larger than the topperi. Kolo also has darker flowers and stem while topperi has green flowers and stem. Here are two comparison photos of the flowers. The topperi flowers were a bit damaged as they just arrived in the mail. (Box was used as a football)


----------



## Elena (Apr 19, 2009)

Cribb says that topperi is a large flowered from of kolo, that's as much info as I could find the other day.


----------



## shaw (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks for the informations Rick, Erine & Elena
Eric - you are funny 
Wendy - nices pic, why was the box used as a football?


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pics Wendy


----------



## ORG (Apr 20, 2009)

It is always interesting to read discussions about this old question.
There is really 
no difference
between Paph. kolopakingii and Paph. topperi

Paph. topperi is only a synonym of Paph. kolopakingii.

In the years after the publication of both descriptions some sellers used the name for a paler type, also when in the original description nothing was written about. 
When you would see the picture of the typespecimen and read the original description then you could imagine it.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 20, 2009)

Wendy said:


> I have both. The kolopakingii is much larger than the topperi. Kolo also has darker flowers and stem while topperi has green flowers and stem. Here are two comparison photos of the flowers. The topperi flowers were a bit damaged as they just arrived in the mail. (Box was used as a football)



Margaritas anyone??? (look at the pouch- I love that trait)

-Ernie


----------



## Wendy (Apr 20, 2009)

"Wendy - nices pic, why was the box used as a football?"

Because the postal workers who handled this box handled it carelessly despite the written warnings on the box that the contents were fragile. They just didn't care. 

I love how kolo gets that powdery substance around the pouch and dorsal. Is that what makes it smell like cat pee?


----------

